# Mineral Lick Thread



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm gonna start posting deer can picks of different mineral lick products compared to each other. I got a new property this year and plan on using abunch of different products to compare what works the best. If you have active sights you can post the pictures and saying what you use. I'm starting off with deer cane original, record rack breeder and corn.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

This video was recorded at the record rack/corn dispenser. This the first week record rack was put on this property and most of the deer are still weary about the new food. 


These pictures our from just corn and these are the same deer that move through the other property as well. These deer are much less cautious. 




The deer cane will be put in a new mineral lick tomorrow and will be posted next weekend.


----------



## thecritter (Jul 11, 2012)

The best attracting mineral I have found is lucky buck....I use it to spice up my home made mineral sites. You can get the main ingredients from local feed stores. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

tsc salt block put it out in the spring and they will wear it out. most mineral supplements are made up with the majority of the ingredients being salt . check out the ingredients on the package.. I go through 4 blocks a year on my property. they will hit it now but more so in the spring and summer. trying to save you a few bucks. my take is the deer are there for the corn this time of the year.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

At this time of year, just don't wash your car for a month. You could keep a herd busy for several days at least.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I had some success with the deer cane....but as stated above went with strictly salt blocks....and there is tongue licks all over it....I am hoping they have been eating the corn left at the end of gun week and it is gone, so will replenish before ML season starts ....I try what is on sale at the end on the season.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

All we ever used was salt on a close cut stump or on a semi rotten log. At one time we had an area that must have had some natural mineral in the soil as the deer would just lick the ground and in some areas the depression was six to eight inches deep.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I really like trophy rocks


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

We're letting the deer cane soak for a little bit until I get my other three cameras I ordered then we'll put out corn apples and maybe some sort of stump licker at all three of the new licks on the new property. 

Has anyone else's used record rack before? My buddy that owns a deer farm uses the stuff and for him it's been working well. He's a reall experience hunter (2000 inches on his wall) and he swears by the stuff. 

I can get the live stock mineral blocks for cheap and Ill probably get 3 of those and place then at each lick. There is one lick that had a block on it two years ago and the ground still has enough mineral left in it that the deer were using it this summer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I have very good luck with the trophy rocks and also use a lot of the bags of mineral salt from TSC. Very inexpensive and works great. I won't pay the high dollar amounts they want for the hyped up bags of stuff. I have in the past and the salt seems to work better in my area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

agree with trophy rock, we have used them for few years now and see alot of action. as others have said most of it is in the spring and summer but its nice getting to check out what you have around. got a few that would come in regulary and watch them grow. aggravating when they would spread out and stop coming in once season rolled around but got a good idea whats there.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

weasel said:


> *tsc salt block* put it out in the spring and they will wear it out. most mineral supplements are made up with the majority of the ingredients being salt . check out the ingredients on the package.. I go through 4 blocks a year on my property. they will hit it now but more so in the spring and summer. trying to save you a few bucks. my take is the deer are there for the corn this time of the year.



http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...0001_CatalogEntry_en_US&searchTerm=salt+block

thats what i use...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ring said:


> http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...0001_CatalogEntry_en_US&searchTerm=salt+block
> 
> thats what i use...


127 choices came up. If would be helpful to be more specific.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

American Stockman Big 6® Trace Mineral Salt Block, 50 lb.
251658699
5$


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks fellas.. hopefully this is the last time I will be buying one of the 2 lb blocks for 6 bucks. On average how long do one of these 50 lbers last? I only picked up one for now to see how it does


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

If under good tree cover so semi protected from the rain, it it could last 6 months


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

it depends on how many deer are in your area . but I would say 3 months in the spring and summer. they wear them out at my place starting in the spring. that is plan white salt blocks . the rain washes it into the soil and the deer paw and eat the dirt to along with licking the salt block.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I put out some dairy mineral and protein feed today at one of the newer licks and an old lick. I'll check back sometime next week to see went down.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I dumped a third of a bag yesterday on one of my spots. I checked it today and they worked it over pretty good. Also found a shed right by it so that was a plus. The deer in my area seem to like the granular better than the blocks for some reason.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bobk said:


> I dumped a third of a bag yesterday on one of my spots. I checked it today and they worked it over pretty good. Also found a shed right by it so that was a plus. The deer in my area seem to like the granular better than the blocks for some reason.


I've noticed the same thing. It seems like deer want the salt washed into the soil. I've used Trace Mineral (Morton IoFixT Trace Mineralized Salt) for quite a few years. The granular type in a sack. Should be available at any feed mill that caters to cattle ranchers, or anyone who runs stock. I've never put out "piles" of it, just dusted the ground in about a 4 foot diameter circle and replenished every couple of weeks. Once the rain washes it into the ground, the deer go crazy for it! I've done this on public land, and had deer digging holes a foot deep to get at it.

As several people have mentioned, salt, whether in blocks or broadcast on the ground, are most effective in the Spring and Summer. This is when deer really need those minerals. During the dead of Winter, they need fats and carbohydrates just to keep the body alive. Once Spring arrives, they start looking for minerals to grow bone, whether skeletal bone or antlers, and for the general health of the body. Once Fall arrives you'll see deer generally going "off" the mineral. They know what they need, and will do what is necessary to get it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

mickeysdad said:


> At this time of year, just don't wash your car for a month. You could keep a herd busy for several days at least.


You're ....serious?


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

thecritter said:


> The best attracting mineral I have found is lucky buck....I use it to spice up my home made mineral sites. You can get the main ingredients from local feed stores.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This is exactly what I do... I works wonderfully...


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry I've been off the thread lately, I've been really busy with my new job and school that goes along with it. 

What I've done in the past few months, most recently me and my hunting partner put 4 50# blocks on a about 50 acres that has several different ravines, plots of wood and a few bigger bean fields in it and surrounding the property. Cams will be set late next week on all of them and trails going to/from them. 

My brother has also set many sites in the past few months that are really showing some deer. We are currently watching a really nice 6x7 that will gross 160"+. Most of the other minereal sites that he has put out (50# blocks with mineral pellets) are attracting mostly ***** and does along with some smaller bucks. In my signature is a link to our facebook page that has some of the cam footage on it. There are also some very interesting creek crossing and fox den videos on there too that I'm sure most of you would like.


----------



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

I have had great luck so far with trophy rock mineral lick over a 1k pics off all deer in the past month on my 14 acres both bucks and does ate hitting it


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

The mineral licks have been producing pictures of the big boys lately. Anyone else seeing anything?































Siman Brothers Outdoors


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

We use sugar beat blocks most of the time and they have several 2 ft deep wholes dug in a couple of our spots


----------

